

Show HN - My Latest Side Project: WODWatcher - jwfeinstein
https://www.wodwatcher.com

======
jwfeinstein
I was tired of having to check my feed reader multiple times per day to see if
the coaches had posted the workout of the day at my crossfit gym. This
frustration, coupled with the desire to learn about Heroku and Twilio, led to
a fun project. It'll be interesting to see where it goes from here.

